

Chapter on Mercurial in the book "Architecture of Open Source Applications" - srean
http://www.aosabook.org/en/mercurial.html

======
msie
You can order the book on Lulu.com and use a $7.00 coupon code: (SUMMERBOOK11)

<http://www.retailmenot.com/view/lulu.com>

------
dochtman
Ha, thanks for linking this.

If any of you have any questions (or remarks on how to improve the chapter!),
please let me know.

